# La extensión del lleísmo en la Argentina



## mateo19

La extensión del lleísmo en la Argentina:

  ¡Queridos amigos y colegas del foro!

  Yo tengo una pregunta lingüística sobre la Argentina y si Uds. saben también sobre América Latina o España, ¡no duden en agregar esa información también!  Recién me ha llamado la atención la ele palatal, o sea la /λ/ (pero en el otro sentido).  Mi profesora de latín en la facu es purista y no le gusta usar el žeísimo (que yo considero la pronunciación ‘estándar’ en la Argentina, aunque existan muchas maneras de pronunciar la i griega y la elle).  Obviamente su llesísmo se trata de una pronunciación forzada porque cuando se emociona se le sale la /ž/...

Mi pregunta puntual es, ¿Cuáles zonas de la Argentina (o del mundo castellano-parlante) son lleístas? y ¿a qué se debe?

  Yo escuché que el lleísmo es usado en la Zona Andina y también en la provincia de Santa Fe.  ¿Será por una influencia de sustrato porque algún idioma indígena tiene ese fonema?  En Santa Fe ¿puede ser por la influencia portuguesa (ya que ése tiene la ele palatal)?  Soy un estudiante muy curioso y quisiera saber dónde se puede escuchar esta pronunciación en un ambiente natural.

  ¡Cuídense mucho!  Mateo


----------



## Jellby

¿Qué entiendes por "lleísmo"? Es una palabra que no está incluida en el DRAE, pero sí "yeísmo":

yeísmo.

1. m. Pronunciación de la _elle_ como _ye_; p. ej., diciendo _gayina_, por _gallina_; _poyo_, por _pollo_.


----------



## pepone

de mi conocimiento (simplemente mi oido y no una profesora de latin), he notado q portenios q se crian con escuela bilingue en ingles, terminan acentuando la y, produciendo el yeismo de una manera llamativa. 
Simplemente te acoto esto.


----------



## tanocapo

En Paraguay, hablan con la "ll". En nuestra provincia de Corrientes tambien los he escuchado marcar mucho la "ll" 
Y es yeísmo, porque los que hablamos con la "y" en vez de la "ll" somos nosotros. Algunos casi como si fuera una "i" (no se si por centroamérica)


----------



## mjmuak

imagino que te refieres al _rehilamiento bonaerense_, o ʒeísmo, que es cuando la _y/ll_ se pronuncian como una sh/ʒ, el lleísmo y yeísmo son cosas distintas

mira esta web

http://www.ub.es/filhis/culturele/argentina.html

http://oldwww.upol.cz/res/ssup/hispanismo2/calderoncampos.htm  (éste fue profesor mío en la Universidad, muy bueno por cierto)


----------



## mateo19

¡Hola, amigos!  Gracias por sus respuestas, pero NO me refiero al yeísimo sino al lleísmo.  Es el fenómeno de pronunciar la elle como la ele palatal (como en el catalán "uLL" o en el portugués "muLHer", o en ciertos dialectos de castellano)...  No sé si me explico.  Hay varios fenómenos lingüísticos, el yeísmo, el dequeísmo, el ceseo, el seseo, el zeísmo y el lleísimo es uno de ellos aunque no esté definido en el DRAE.  O sea, yo quisiera saber en cuáles zonas la grafía 'LL' se pronuncia con el fonema /λ/.  ¿Me doy a entender?  EN el AFI, podríamos escribir que el sonido es _más o menos_ como [elye]...
  ¡Les deseo un buen día!  ¡Muchos saludos desde hermoso Mendoza, Argentina!


----------



## Jellby

mateo19 said:


> ¡Hola, amigos!  Gracias por sus respuestas, pero NO me refiero al yeísimo sino al lleísmo.  Es el fenómeno de pronunciar la elle como la ele palatal (como en el catalán "uLL" o en el portugués "muLHer", o en ciertos dialectos de castellano)...



Es que eso no es un "fenómeno", sino que se trata de la pronunciación "correcta". Son las desviaciones respecto a esta pronunciación las que reciben nombre particular: "yeísmo" en este caso. "Lleísmo" en todo caso, sería pronunciar "ll" y "y" como una "l" palatal. Pero la referencia es pronunciar las dos distintas, y eso no tiene nombre.

Algo parecido ocurre con el seseo y el ceceo, que la pronunciación "correcta" (es decir, la que se toma como referencia, la distinción entre "s" y "z") no tiene nombre particular.


----------



## Bocha

Jellby tiene razón. Es la pronunciación "correcta" pero como la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes la pronunciamos distinta, ha pasado a ser la excepción. 
La ll /λ/ se pronuncia así: en el norte de la provincia de Santa Fe, en Corrientes, en ciertas partes de Formosa y Misiones y en Paraguay. Quizá tenga que ver con eso el guaraní.
Yo soy de Santa Fe (capital) y pronuncio la _ll_ y la _y_ iguales con un sonido que se ubica entre la *j* y la *ch *del francés.


----------



## jmx

En España la diferenciación al pronunciar y/ll, como pasa con s/z, tiende a verse como "_correcta_" por que se considera que era la manera original de pronunciar, mientras que la confusión de esos fonemas fue en principio un fenómeno regional, pero que más tarde se extendió mucho. Por supuesto desde el punto de vista de la lingüística moderna no tiene sentido hablar de pronunciaciones "correctas".

Respecto a España, te puedo pasar este mapa, que se refiere a los dialectos rurales en los años 1930, pero tiene poco que ver con el estado actual :

http://jotamartin.byethost33.com/alpi_yll.php

En la actualidad en España la diferenciación y/ll es minoritaria, y todo apunta a que desaparecerá pronto.


----------



## Seba W.

Hola:

coincido completamente con jmartins. A qué se refieren con “pronunciación incorrecta”?, y cómo que tal o cual cosa “no tiene nombre” cuando se les está informando que sí lo tiene y tiene sentido que así sea?

Además, muchos se refieren a España en bloque, como si no hubieran variantes… (¿?). 

Perdón pero como se ve me enerva el asuntiyo…  Estándar sí; correcto… no. 

Lástima que no tenga yo ni idea de en dónde es que este fenómeno ocurre más, o menos, o por qué o cómo. ¡Perdón!  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Hasta donde conozco, el lleísmo tal como lo planteas se utiliza en Entre Ríos y Corrientes. En Córdoba la ll se pronuncia como i (aunque como en la capital viven muchos estudiantes de otras provincias también se escucha la ll como ye). En Buenos Aires, La Pampa y toda la Patagonia se pronuncia como ye (como la _sh_ en inglés). No conozco mucho de la zona de cuyo (San Juan, San Luis y Mendoza), pero me parece que también es como en Buenos Aires y en el Noroeste Argentino (Salta, Jujuy, Tucumán, La Rioja, Catamarca) se pronuncia como i al igual que en Córdoba, pero el acento varía, por lo tanto al oído de los nativos suena diferente.

Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Esa _elle_ de la que hablas, la he oído en Bolivia: bellísima (es que es un acento que me gusta mucho... ).

_Saludos de locotos ._


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú también se escucha esa pronunciación, sobretodo en los habitantes de la sierra. No sé si el nombre sea *lleísmo*, y quizá sea un poco difícil de explicar, yo lo entiendo así:

*yeísmo: pollo = /poyo/*
*lleísmo: pollo = /polyo/* (pronunciando la "ly" bien rápido)
*žeísmo: pollo = /posho/*

Atentamente,


----------



## Aviador

Hola,

Permí­tanme contarles lo que sucede en Chile como simple aficionado a la fonética.

En Chile, el lleí­smo y el yeí­smo se dan más o menos con la misma gama de variantes que, por ejemplo, en gran parte de México y Perú: /ʒ/, /ʝ/ y /dʒ/, aunque este último nunca es tan fuerte como en Colombia.
No se dan aquí­ /ʃ/ ni /ʐ/ como en Argentina.
Es interesante que en una parte de Chile, la zona de Ñuble, Los Ángeles y alrededores –300 a 400 km al sur de Santiago– se conserve muy bien el sonido de /ʎ/, especialmente en las zonas rurales.

En mi propia pronunciación del castellano, distingo muy bien entre /ʎ/ para la LL y /i/ para la Y. Nunca pronuncio /ʒ/, /dʒ/ ni /ʝ/. Esto no es común en Chile, debo decir, y se debe a mi determinación y propio entrenamiento. Ya me sale totalmente natural . Quizá, mi catalán y mi portugués (LL y LH respectivamente) hayan ayudado.

Saludos

P.D.  ¡Ay! No sé si los símbolos IPA se ven correctamente. El Safari estaba en codificación de texto Unicode UTF-8 cuando escribí el mensaje y se veían bien. Ahora no sé. Disculpen si no.


P.D. Nº2  Edité el mensaje en Firefox, después del mensaje de Outsider (#15) y creo que ahora se verán bien.


----------



## Outsider

De hecho, no se entienden. 
Puede editar su mensaje para remplazarlos por otro tipo de notación (tal vez SAMPA, o algo más informal).

En conclusión, Mateo, como le han dicho ya, esa pronunciación de la que habla no viene de un sustrato ni de otras lenguas, sino del español mismo. Era la pronunciación original en tiempos pasados, pero hoy es minoritaria. Es por eso que su profesora purista la prefiere.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La verdad no entiendo de qué están hablando. En México la gran mayoría (si no es que todos) pronunciamos igual la "y" de "yo" que la "ll" de "ellos". No sé si sea un fenómeno, y si lo es no conozco su nombre.


----------



## Marcelot

ToñoTorreón said:


> La verdad no entiendo de qué están hablando. En México la gran mayoría (si no es que todos) pronunciamos igual la "y" de "yo" que la "ll" de "ellos". No sé si sea un fenómeno, y si lo es no conozco su nombre.


 
Claro Toño, es lo que ocurre en muchos lugares, por ejemplo en Buenos Aires, por más que el sonido no sea el de México.
Lo que ocurre es que en ciertos lugares de Argentina, se diferencian ambos sonidos, como en Bolivia u otros sitios, ¿entiendes?

_Saludos de magaritas ._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No. Creo que tendría que oírlo para entenderlo. Tengo amigos argentinos, pero según yo ellos dicen "sho" para decir "yo". De hecho me dicen "Tonio", no Toño.


----------



## Marcelot

ToñoTorreón said:


> No. Creo que tendría que oírlo para entenderlo. Tengo amigos argentinos, pero según yo ellos dicen "sho" para decir "yo". De hecho me dicen "Tonio", no Toño.


 
No Toño, amigo, te estás liando .
Los extranjeros, en general, asocian el yeísmo a la Argentina, cuando en realidad se trata sobre todo de Buenos Aires (fíjate en lo que explican algunos foreros argentinos en este hilo).
En otras zonas del país, existe una diferencia entre el fonema de _lluvia_ y el de _yo_. Esta diferencia se ha perdido en muchas regiones (tú dices que en México se pronuncian de la misma manera, ¿no?).
Hay una _elle_ que aún se conserva en ciertos lugares de América y que yo diría que se está prácticamente perdiendo en España, a la que alude el hilo.
¿Nunca has oído hablar a un boliviano?
Búscate algo del compañero Evo en Internet, a ver si le oyes pronunciar ese sonido que, como ya he dicho antes, me encanta.

_Saludos de maíz que se convertirá en chicha ._


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> La verdad no entiendo de qué están hablando. En México la gran mayoría (si no es que todos) pronunciamos igual la "y" de "yo" que la "ll" de "ellos". No sé si sea un fenómeno, y si lo es no conozco su nombre.



Toño,

Lamentablemente, no se me permite, por ahora, incluir direcciones de sitios de internet ya que tengo menos de 30 mensajes publicados en el foro. Así es que tendré que guiarte indirectamente:
Puedes ir al sitio de Wikipedia en inglés y hacer una búsqueda con la palabra clave *IPA*. Una vez en la página que lleva el título de *International Phonetic Alphabet,* busca un cuadro en el que aparecen los símbolos del IPA que incluyo en mi mensaje #14, más arriba. Si pinchas sobre ellos, te llevarán a otra página con explicaciones y ejemplos en *audio* para que oigas qué sonido representan. Entonces, podrás usarlos  para entender de lo que se está hablando aquí.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Puede oír el sonido aquí. Pulsen en "laterales". Es el último de bajo.


----------



## iaf

Bocha said:


> ...
> La ll /λ/ se pronuncia así: en el norte de la provincia de Santa Fe, en Corrientes, en ciertas partes de Formosa y Misiones y en Paraguay. Quizá tenga que ver con eso el guaraní.
> ...


 
¡Bocha, pegaste la vuelta y eludiste el Chaco! 
Aunque hay que admitir que la "ll" chaqueña está en progresiva extinción debido a la fuerte influencia centralizadora de los medios de comunicación.
Curiosamente (o no tanto ), es en los sectores más populares donde aun se conserva la "ll". 
De todas maneras, no sé si tiene algo que ver con el guaraní o quizás con el "castellano más castizo", más puro, del Paraguay... ni idea. 

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Lo que Mateo denomina lleísmo es lo que podríamos llamar diferenciación elle-ye, es decir, diferenciar en la pronunciación poyo (banco de piedra) de pollo (ave).

yeísmo: un solo fonema para ye y elle. pollo [pojo], [poʒo] o [poʃo] (poio, pozho, posho). payaso = [pajaso], [paʒaso] o [paʃaso].

diferenciación elle-ye: un fonema distinto para la elle y otro para la ye. pollo es /poλo/ y payaso es [pajaso], [paʒaso] o [paʃaso].

Además de la Octava Región en Chile, mencionada por Aviador, se supone que hay diferenciación elle-ye en Chiloé, Décima Región.

Con respecto a Bolivia tengo entendido que no es en todo el país.

¿A qué se debe? (parte de la pregunta, que se me había olvidado).

En el caso de Chile claramente al aislamiento.


----------



## mateo19

¡Buenas noches, colegas!

  Muchísimas gracias por todas las respuestas que me han escrito.  Me alegro mucho de que este hilo haya dado frutos .

  Jmartins: muchas gracias por el mapa.  Es fascinante estudiarlo.  Lástima que no haya un mapa semejante para otros países de habla español, ya que me encanta la fonética.

  Like an angel: coincido con tu evaluación del habla cordobesa, ya que yo estudié en esa ciudad.  Los nativos pronunciaban “los Ta i eres” (los Talleres, el equipo local de fútbol).  Posteriormente estudié en Mendoza y ahí cursé la lingüística hispánica por segunda vez.  El acento mendocino, tradicionalmente, siempre se ha parecido más al chileno que al argentino ‘estándar’ (imposible de definir pero no se me ocurre otra palabra) pero eso comenzó a cambiar en los años 80 con la llegada de muchos canales de televisión porteños.  Ahí, el ʒeísmo empezó a pegar en ciertos grupos sociales y geográficos (sobre todo en Mendoza Capital).  Estoy desviándome del tema inicial, ya que nunca escuché la ele palatal en Mendoza ([λ] = elye) pero la gente mayor dice “yo” [jo] mientras que la gente joven de la ciudad dice “yo” [žo]/[ʒo] o inclusive [zo].  Ése no es un error de tipeo.  Muchos jóvenes pronuncian la i griega y la elle como la zeta en inglés.  Esto se debe al prestigio de esta pronunciación, aunque no sé para nada cómo surgió.  Quizá será el tema de otro hilo, pero no sé si muchos mendocinos se conectan a WR.  En cambio, la gente del campo, generalmente hablando, sigue pronunciando la i griega y la ella como este sonido en AFI [j].

  Outsider: Agradezco tu conclusión que me pareció muy buena.  ¿Sería entonces que aquellas hablas regionales que aún conservan la ele palatal son más conservadoras que las demás?

  Toño: Fijate bien que en Buenos Aires y gran parte de la Patagonia se suele escuchar la realización de la grafía ‘y’ y ‘ll’ como [ʃ] mientras que en muchas otras partes del país se realiza como [ʒ].  O sea, no todos los argentinos hablan ‘sho me shamo’.  Es importante distinguir estos dos sonidos, aunque éste no es el tema del hilo.

Abbaccddc: Cuando escribí, ‘lleísimo’ no me refería a la diferenciación elle-ye sino al hecho de conversar la ele palatal en el habla que se produjo a partir del latín vulgar con algunos casos de yod y que ya se ha perdido en muchos dialectos.  Quizá no se diga ‘lleísimo’ pero lo acabo de definir ahora.  Juro haber visto el término en algunas revistas lingüísticas al referirse a lo que me estoy refiriendo ahora.

  ¿No sería interesante preguntarse si la conversación de la ele palatal se debe a la pronunciación original del castellano medieval o si se debe a sustrato?  Quizá depende donde se hable (en la zona andina o en zonas más ‘conservadoras’).

  Finalmente quiero decir que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el término ‘estándar’ y no ‘correcto’.  Este último no es nada objetivo.  ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS por leer mis respuestas y comentarios y les deseo una excelente semana estén donde estén!


----------



## Horazio

Toda el area rioplatense (Uruguay y Argentina ) es lleista.


----------



## Outsider

mateo19 said:


> Outsider: Agradezco tu conclusión que me pareció muy buena.  ¿Sería entonces que aquellas hablas regionales que aún conservan la ele palatal son más conservadoras que las demás?


Sí, fíjese en dos cosas:


Varias otras lenguas románicas tienen el sonido "elle" (portugués, italiano, catalán, occitán...), correspondiendo con frecuencia a la grafia española "ll".

Al que sé, los dialectos españoles "lleístas" (llamémoslos así) son los únicos en los cuales los grafemas "ll" e "y" se pronuncian de modo diferente. Todos los otros son yeístas, aunque la pronuncia exacta varie.


----------



## xeneize

No hay una pronunciación "correcta" de la ll, para nada.
Son todas muy correctas y aceptables. La de Madrid, que no es la de Buenos Aires, que no es la de Barcelona, que no es la de México, etc.
No hay una mejor ni peor.
Chau


----------



## mirx

Limeño said:


> Ya que hay mucha curiosidad por escuchar conversaciones espontáneas del sonido de la "ll", aquí les doy a conocer unos videos de Bolivianos donde se pronuncia a la perfección los ejemplos que se han citado aquí:
> 
> Dicen muchos ejemplos de la correcta pronunciación de la "ll", yo soy de Lima - Perú, prácticamente puedo pronunciar correctamente la "ll", en mi conversación (ojo, mediante mucha práctica, ya que desde Lima hacia el norte del País somos francamente yeístas al estilo de la "y" débil de México, no así el sur del territorio que hace la diferenciación).


 

Pues lo siento, pero nunca encontré la "ll" me perdí tratando de entender lo que decían esas dos personas en el primer video, que ni siquiera pude terminar de escuchar.

Y sólo una cosa, en México la "y" no es más débil que la "ll", ya dijo Toño que nosotros pronunciamos, Pollo exactamente de la misma forma que pronunciamos "poyo", esto se refleja en la pésima ortografía de nuestros niños, no saben si es "ll" o "y" o "v" "b", etc.

Y al igual que Toño yo sigo sin entender. Al que más le agarré la onda fue a Erasmo pero le faltó anotar lo que el considera la forma estandar.

Dice que yeísmo de pollo = poyo. ¿O sea cómo?

Juro que para mí es  mismo sonido, en yema y en llama. La única diferecia que he visto en los dialectos es la sh que usan algunos argentinos.


----------



## mirx

Encontré este video de Evo Morales.

En el mintuo 2:20 a 2:24 repite la palabra lluvia, y la parecer una de las veces si que dice "lueve", en el minuto 7:29 a 7:31 dice olla.

Las dos palabras llevan LL en lluvia parece que se marca una L, pero en olla yo no encontré ninguna diferencia a como lo diría yo.

Alguien que sepa de ejemplos más claros.


Ps: Me llamó más la atención que dice: "Lo dije (le dije)" "Lo pegó (a él)".


----------



## Outsider

Limeño said:


> Ya que hay mucha curiosidad por escuchar conversaciones espontáneas del sonido de la "ll", aquí les doy a conocer unos videos de Bolivianos donde se pronuncia a la perfección los ejemplos que se han citado aquí:


Me cuesta entender lo que dicen, pero en el primer video creo que pronuncian "pollo" y "belleza" con la "ll" aproximante lateral palatal de que se hablaba.


----------



## iaf

Outsider said:


> Me cuesta entender lo que dicen, pero en el primer video creo que pronuncian "pollo" y "belleza" con la "ll" aproximante lateral palatal de que se hablaba.



Si, yo escucho _"Qué cosa linda este pollo"_ con una "ll" bastante bien marcada.
(El resto también me resulta bastante dificil de comprender...)

Vuelvo a reiterar la página que ya indicó *Outsider* para comparar los sonidos:
http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/frameset.html
entre los fricativos [ ʃ ], [ ʒ ], [ ʝ ] 
entre los laterales [ λ ]


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Me cuesta entender lo que dicen, pero en el primer video creo que pronuncian "pollo" y "belleza" con la "ll" aproximante lateral palatal de que se hablaba.


 
Outsider:
Según he leído en algún lugar, esa pronunciación de la ll, que era la pronunciación "original" en castellano, se ha mantenido en muchas de las regiones andinas de Sudamérica gracias a que ese sonido ya existía en las lenguas indígenas.  Además de los lugares mencionados, se oye bastante en Colombia en las regiones cercanas a Bogotá--aunque ha perdido fuerza en las últimas décadas.  Como dijo alguien anteriormente, tiende a ser más común entre la gente de bajos recursos, quizá por sus tradiciones indígenas.


----------



## LEGION

Yo vivo en EEUU y por estos pagos sólo los Peruanos pronuncian la "ll". EN especial los serranos. 
(Espero haber ayudado y no añadir a la confusión)


----------



## LEGION

Yo crecí en *Bahia Blanca, Buenos Aires* y recuerdo que en la escuela primaria los maestros hacian incapié en que utilizaramos la "ll" apropiadamente... Nunca mas escuchás a gente que lo diga como te lo enzeñan en el cole. Alguno que otro que sea profesor frustrado supongo.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

El tema es un poco complicado ya que han hablado de yeísmo y lleísmo y lía. Sí he notado la pronunciación de la elle y ye de los argentinos. No digo que es un poio o un raio. Simpre relacioné esa particular forma de pronunciar lle y ye con el sonido de la che; she; xe, a la mayoría de los argentinos que he escuchado hablar les sucede así, por ejemplo: el famoso call(á)te, lo escucho pronunciarse cacháte-casháte-caxáte. Coloco xa en el último ejemplo porque hay muchos sitio donde la pronunciación de cha se abrevia con la de xa, ej.: xao, muxo, xico...

No sé si termino de entender pollo y rayo: posho y raio, ¿es así en Argentina y yo había generalizado un poco los dos sonido, o ya antes tenía razó? ¿o es acaso por lugares eso poio y posho? yo me estoy acordando ahoritita de un sho (yo) en alguna serie juvenil argentina. El hecho es que tal y como dice el señor Toño Torreón, en mi país tanto lle como ye equivalen en la pronunciación local. Tanto así que rescato también lo que dice el señor Mirx en su rrespuesta N. 28 sobre la ortografía.

Con respecto a lo que dice el apreciado señor Toño Torreón con la "ñ", debo decir que también he notado esa diferencia en la pronunciación , que está fuera del caso de hilo pero que también reluce en los argentinos. Muchas veces he oído decir en el canal deportivo de fox Catalunia y Ronaldinio.

Espero no haber liado tanta información, caros coforistas, disculpen la ignorancia pero me interesa en tema y quiero aclarar.

¡Buenas noches!

Estefanía Perdomo.

P.S. Escuché los sonidos de la página del señor Outsider, ¿qué me dicen al respecto los argentinos, es así que Uds. pronuncian? Si es así para mí es novedad.


----------



## Limeño

Así es, ya que no se me permiten incluir más videos (pienso que la inclusión de videos ayudaría mucho no tan sólo para escuchar la pronunciación, sino para "ver" la situación de los labios y la lengua al hacer los fonemas, pero en fin, los moderadores y administradores son otros, ojalá algún día comprendan), igual pueden seguir buscando más videos de estos Bolivianos en Youtube con estos parámetros: - Neo Bolivia - . Sí que hablan muy enredado pero el sonido lateral de la "ll" ellos lo tienen clarísimo. 

Una vez ví y escuché un video de un chiapaneco (Natural de Chiapas - México), que decía mas o menos así: "pasame la mantequía vos", muy semejante a como pronunciamos algunos de los costeños en el Perú (menos el "vos"), es precisamente la parte sur de México la debilitadora de la "ll" yeísta, (quizá tambien la zona norte pero eso aún no me consta).

Gracias por sus posteos, siempre es bueno aprender.


----------



## JGreco

En Panamá, el "ll" y la "y" son generalmente pronunciados como "[ʤ]" o "[ʒ].


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se me hace que más bien lo que sucede es que no pronuncian la ll. En el norte de México sucede algo similar: chiquío en lugar de chiquillo.


----------



## Limeño

Muchas Gracias ToñoTorreón y todos los demás, Todo aquí quedó claro.


----------



## xeneize

En la Argentina la *ll* y la *y* se pronuncian igual.
Como ya comentamos otrora, la pronunciación más difundida y la "clásica" argentina para mí es aquella igual a la *j francesa* de *janvier* o *portuguesa* de *janeiro*.
Sin embargo, hay quienes pronuncian estos dos sonidos como la *sh* *inglesa* de *she*.
Nada que ver con el *ch*: no sé cómo a muchos les parezca algo parecido al *ch*, pero ni ahí, para nada.
El *ch* en la Argentina que yo sepa se pronuncia igual que en todos los países de habla hispana.
Y también la *ñ*, no entiendo las diferencias que mentás, Estefanía...Ronaldinho se dice _Ronaldiño_...En cuanto a Catalunya, capaz que muchos lo pronuncien mal debido a que se confunden con la grafía catalana. La pronunciación correcta es _Cataluña_, tanto en catalán como es castellano.


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> Y también la *ñ*, no entiendo las diferencias que mentás, Estefanía...Ronaldinho se dice _Ronaldiño_



En Argentina se pronuncia ninio, punial (¿o será que dicen ñeve y unicorño?)*L*a culpa es de los gnomos que nunca quisieron ser ñomos. Culpa tienen la nieve, la niebla, los nietos, los atenienses, el unicornio. Todos evasores de la eñe.

Autora: María Elena Walsh, argentina​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por ahí ya decía que mis amigos argentinos me dicen Tonio, y es muy notorio. Por otra parte, tengo amigos que efectivamente dicen ñeve o Antoño.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, a mí no me consta eso...Quizás ustedes lo oigan así, pero para mí se pronuncia una ñ re normal. Será la costumbre, pero no le noto diferencias.
Quizás en algunas palabras contadas, pero normalmente no.
Eso de "ñeve" no lo oí nunca. Y Toño, si tuvieramos que pronunciarlo lo diríamos "toño", pero es normal que te dijeran "Tonio" por referencia a _Antonio_.
_Gnomos_ es cierto, se dice _ñomos_...Pero no veo otros ejemplos. Eso no es por no saber pronunciar la ñ, che, es una palabra que difiere, nomás, como hay muchas otras.
Ñoño se dice ñoño, con las dos eñes bien puestas


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo de la ñeve no lo decía por los argentinos, sino por un primo que habla así.

Lo de Tonio sí me llamó la atención, porque por más que me esforcé para que me llamaran Toño, nunca lo hicieron (eran porteños). En cambio otras amigas de Entre Ríos no tenían problema para decirme Toño.


----------



## xeneize

Es que el diminutivo de Antonio sería Tonio o Tono, en Buenos Aires, que yo sepa por lo menos (de los que conozco yo es así).
A lo mejor era por eso, les parecía mal pasar a Toño, no por no saberlo decir...¿Qué explicaciones te dieron?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues que no podían pronunciar "Toño".


----------



## xeneize

Y...entonces no sé qué decirte, a ver si algún argentino aporta más, pero para mí es rarísimo esto


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> Y...entonces no sé qué decirte, a ver si algún argentino aporta más, pero para mí es rarísimo esto


 
Trata de contestar la siguiente pregunta:
    ¿Por qué María Elena Walsh dice que los unicornios son "evasores de la eñe"?
Mi respuesta: porque ella pronuncia igual unicornio que unicorño.


----------



## Outsider

Puede que pronuncie la terminación átona _-nio_ como "ño". Algunos brasileños hacen esto.


----------



## xeneize

No sé contestar a tu pregunta, en absoluto, esperemos a ver qué dicen los argentinos.
Para mí, es algo nuevo, nunca noté eso que decís, y diría que la ñ, salvo en contadas palabras, en Argentina se pronuncia como dondequiera.
Pero repito, puede ser que estando acostumbrado no lo note, o puede ser que se diferencien pocas personas, no tengo ni idea. 
Ni siquiera entendí si querés decir que se pronunciaría la *ñ* como *ni*, o *ni* como la *ñ*...Pero para mí, en lo personal, ninguna de las dos, yo los distingo muy bien, y mis conocidos también. 
Acaso el sonido sea algo particular, y a otros oídos les suene como que no la pronuncien, la ñ, no lo sé.
En cuanto a "unicorño", nunca oí la palabra. Siempre "unicornio", claro.


----------



## Outsider

xeneize said:


> Ni siquiera entendí si querés decir que se pronunciaría la *ñ* como *ni*, o *ni* como la *ñ*...


----------



## Ujllana

Like an Angel said:


> Hasta donde conozco, el lleísmo tal como lo planteas se utiliza en Entre Ríos y Corrientes. En Córdoba la ll se pronuncia como i (aunque como en la capital viven muchos estudiantes de otras provincias también se escucha la ll como ye). En Buenos Aires, La Pampa y toda la Patagonia se pronuncia como ye (como la _sh_ en inglés). No conozco mucho de la zona de cuyo (San Juan, San Luis y Mendoza), pero me parece que también es como en Buenos Aires y en el Noroeste Argentino (Salta, Jujuy, Tucumán, La Rioja, Catamarca) se pronuncia como i al igual que en Córdoba, pero el acento varía, por lo tanto al oído de los nativos suena diferente.
> 
> Saludos


Yo vivo en el NOA de Argentina te aviso que en Salta, Jujuy, Santiago del Estero y en Tucumán se distingue muy bien la "Ll" e "Y". Mientras que en La Rioja y Catamarca igual, solo que varía por zona. 
¿Por qué? 
Básicamente la influencia Inca (idiomas Quechua o Aymara) ese acento es conocido como el Acento Andino en el idioma español. Lo cual explica que en Bolivia, Perú y algunas zonas de Ecuador pueden distinguirlo. En cuanto a Colombia no tengo idea.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que el tema ha sido ya discutido lo suficiente, que varios de los mensajes no corresponden al tema original planteado, y finalmente porque ya existen varios otras discusiones en las cuales se comenta sobre este mismo punto, debemos cerrar este hilo, no sin antes darle las gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes.

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

